# Cuidados al manejar pics



## nietzche (Oct 18, 2008)

hola, que tal.
soy unnovato estudiante que esta aprendiendo a manejar y programar las pics, pero un dia unprofesor me dijo que los pics no se deben de tocar con las manos porque la estatica del cuerpo daña permanente al microcontrolador, esto es cierto?. Si es así, entonces que precauciones debo de tener al manejar los pics, o simplemente no debo de tocar sus pines?, agradecería sus comentarios al respecto, gracias.


----------



## mabauti (Oct 18, 2008)

de preferencia utiliza una pulsera antiestatica, aunque sinceramente yo he usado los pics sin esta y no les ha pasado nada , conclusion : utilizala solo para cuestiones de labor formal.


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 19, 2008)

En cuestiones de prototipeado nunca he quemado completamente un PIC... pero si los he dejado cojos..  

La mejor proteccion que puedes tener es una pulsera electrostatica, y no tocar los pines... pero como la mayoria de las veces al prototipear es imposible no tocar los pines te recomiendo que tengas a la mano unos 5 pics extras por si las dudas... ademas no te van a faltar por que si no se queman por estatica se queman por una conexion defectuosa...

Nota tecnica.- Una descarga electrostatica no forzosamente quema un circuito integrado al punto de que deje de funcionar completamente... generalmente debilita el aislante interno haciendo microhoyos que no sabes ni donde estaran ni de que tamaño seran, haciendo del circuito integrado una posible bomba a futuro, pero tambien puede suceder que nunca falle....es simplemente una apuesta

Tampoco los manejes con miedo... hazte a la idea de que vas a quemar muchos durante tu carrera de electronico y ademas son mas robustos de lo que aparentan....


----------



## El nombre (Oct 19, 2008)

Me encuentro en el pasado. 
La estática afecta a los circuitos integrados CMOS dejandolos inservibles. Por ello "hoy en día" se les colan unos diodos para evitar el problema.

En el laboratorio de pruebas electromagneticas se inducen tensiones de más de 4000V.

Claro que hay que tener cuidado pero no tanto como para ponerse pulsera, aislar la mesa y el suelo. 
Quizás tengas más problemas por la tensión que te pueda meter el soldador si es defectuoso y sin toma de tierra.
Saludos


----------



## gzaloprgm (Oct 19, 2008)

Aparentemente los puertos de los pics tienen una resistencia muy alta que impide que le pase algo si le circula un emp. el problema está si circula por el vpp, sugiero leer el datasheet de tu micro donde explican que es lo que hay que hacer (suele ser un par de resistencias y un capacitor a masa) para evitar reseteos con pulsos electromagneticos.

Saludos,
Gonzalo


----------



## Rafael_shadai (Oct 20, 2008)

No les pasa absolutamente nada, para dañarlo tendrias que estar en un dia muy seco, frotarte todo el cuerpo con nylon durante 10 minutos o una cosa asi, y no tocar nada solo el pic, y aun asi quien sabe. Los que si he compobado es que si son muy suceptibles al ruido, esto quiere deceir que si loutilizas en aplicaciones de potencia como controlar un motor (trifasico o monofasico) asegurate de que este bien aislado y pon un capacitor entre la VCC y GND de casi un milifaradio.


----------

